# Poor boys Black hole



## badenj (May 25, 2010)

Ive seen quite a few people rate this product for black cars with small swirls, is it really that good?

Also would i be better off going,

Clean - Purple haze Wax - Red Mist Or Clean - Black Hole - Purple Haze wax


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

not sure how good it is but it looks an impressive product but you would go clean, black hole, purple haze and then red mist whenever it needs it


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

it depends on how bad the swirls are on the car if there very bad then this might not be up to the job if there only light then black hole is a top class product one i keep in stock all the time for quick in and out jobs


----------



## badenj (May 25, 2010)

cheers guys

Ant-s nice car  looks pretty much same as mine.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

if you Havent the time for a full correction this stuff is awesome.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

ive got black hole and it does the job for me then whack some purple haze on after and the car looks good enough to eat. lol


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Black Hole is really good! I used it yesterday on the bonnet of my black civic and the difference between it and the undone wings is night and day. I would say 75% of the swirls have been covered with just the deeper ones remaining. It certainly adds a nice gloss.


----------



## badenj (May 25, 2010)

hows best to apply black hole?


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

def does the job.i would lay down blackhole then the dodo wax and leave it for a good 24 hours then use the tropical version of redmist which i personally find a lot more sympathetic with its solvents and doesnt seem to remove as aggressively as the original redmist.

the finish you will achieve from BH and PH,you wont need to add redmist.
leave it until the following week when you come to wash it and give it a very light gliss with redmist tropical.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

badenj said:


> hows best to apply black hole?


By hand or machine, however BH by DA takes it to a whole new level of glossy wet shine on black. Definitely worth the extra outlay for the DA :buffer:


----------



## badenj (May 25, 2010)

spooj said:


> def does the job.i would lay down blackhole then the dodo wax and leave it for a good 24 hours then use the tropical version of redmist which i personally find a lot more sympathetic with its solvents and doesnt seem to remove as aggressively as the original redmist.
> 
> the finish you will achieve from BH and PH,you wont need to add redmist.
> leave it until the following week when you come to wash it and give it a very light gliss with redmist tropical.


Cheers mate, some great answers here 

do i need to apply black hole and Purple haze each time i was the car?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

badenj said:


> Cheers mate, some great answers here
> 
> do i need to apply black hole and Purple haze each time i was the car?


You should get at least 8 weeks out of Dodo PH before you need to do it all again


----------



## badenj (May 25, 2010)

fozzy said:


> You should get at least 8 weeks out of Dodo PH before you need to do it all again


but in between those 8 weeks lets say every fornight do i just give a quick rinse over and towel off then a quick spray of redmist or just the rinse and toweling?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

badenj said:


> Ive seen quite a few people rate this product for black cars with small swirls, is it really that good?


This is Black Hole on a swirlytastic Ford Galaxy. yeah it's not black but you can expect similar results to this. This was applied by DA on a polishing pad. It really is the dogs danglies









Now you see them









and now after some Black Hole magic!


----------



## badenj (May 25, 2010)

Deanoecosse said:


> This is Black Hole on a swirlytastic Ford Galaxy. yeah it's not black but you can expect similar results to this. This was applied by DA on a polishing pad. It really is the dogs danglies


Nice pics, what pad should i use to apply, 3m blue ultrafina high gloss or a black foam pad?


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Has anybody tried blackhole underneath AG HD Wax? Does it affect the durability at all?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

badenj said:


> but in between those 8 weeks lets say every fornight do i just give a quick rinse over and towel off then a quick spray of redmist or just the rinse and toweling?


A spritz of Red Mist after each wash would help to keep the protection going nicely.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

badenj said:


> Cheers mate, some great answers here
> 
> do i need to apply black hole and Purple haze each time i was the car?


Absolutely not, once you have black-holed to a finish you are happy with, then you should be ok for a good 6 months+ as long as you keep on top of it.

after each wash use something like dodo juice's red mist as a top up, then just re-wax every 2 months or so, you can of course re-wax more often if need be but the above you see you looking good for a while:thumb:


----------



## badenj (May 25, 2010)

Eddy said:


> Absolutely not, once you have black-holed to a finish you are happy with, then you should be ok for a good 6 months+ as long as you keep on top of it.
> 
> after each wash use something like dodo juice's red mist as a top up, then just re-wax every 2 months or so, you can of course re-wax more often if need be but the above you see you looking good for a while:thumb:


Thanks Eddy Much appreciated and thanks to all the peoples views in here, willget some pics up once ive done the car,pending the weather anyway


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

I have just ordered Blackhole to go with my Purplehaze, I'm looking forward to trying them both when I'm home. :thumb:


----------



## badenj (May 25, 2010)

integrale said:


> I have just ordered Blackhole to go with my Purplehaze, I'm looking forward to trying them both when I'm home. :thumb:


Be sure to let me know the results mate


----------



## superAndre (Jan 9, 2010)

Deanoecosse said:


> This is Black Hole on a swirlytastic Ford Galaxy. yeah it's not black but you can expect similar results to this. This was applied by DA on a polishing pad. It really is the dogs danglies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black hole has also the cutting capability as I can see on the first pic?


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

would this be good on my 2000 plate blue astra???? sorry to hijack


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

jonezy said:


> would this be good on my 2000 plate blue astra???? sorry to hijack


Yes


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I got some Blackhole after reading about it on here and the reviews on traders sites. Despite only applying by hand at the moment, the difference is plain to see, the finish you get even before waxing is fantastic and it's very easy to use.Once i've had some paint work done i'll be using the machine,but for now it's top stuff. As for the red mist tropical, this is something i'm interested in, can anyone tell me how many applications i would get on a large car (Jag XJ), was thinkingof getting the 250mlto try.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

even though its a small bottle, it will do lots of applications, you use next to no product. At a guess i would say 30


----------



## P90PTS (May 23, 2010)

These are some recent pics of an Audi A3 I protected.

LSP's:
Poorboys Black Hole
GTechniq C2
Purple Haze


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

I used red mist on my A3 last night for the first time and I can say it was a dream to use. It smelt good, applied easily and left my paintwork incredibly slippery wet. I noticed it the most when I shut my boot after putting my detailing gear in the car.


----------



## JC01 (Sep 6, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Has anybody tried blackhole underneath AG HD Wax? Does it affect the durability at all?


I bought the HD wax a couple of weeks ago and applied over black hole , after it rained the beads of water where HUGE, got up this morning and once again HUGE beads of water were sitting on the roof of the car , seems superb . oh, detailed the car 12 days ago it definatley gets the thumbs up from me. photo the day after below. (I hope this works its the first time i have put a photo on )


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

The red mist tropical is on order.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> I got some Blackhole after reading about it on here and the reviews on traders sites. Despite only applying by hand at the moment, the difference is plain to see, the finish you get even before waxing is fantastic and it's very easy to use.Once i've had some paint work done i'll be using the machine,but for now it's top stuff. As for the red mist tropical, this is something i'm interested in, can anyone tell me how many applications i would get on a large car (Jag XJ), was thinkingof getting the 250mlto try.


Is it a noticable difference between something such as SRP then? Just ordered some, looking for a bit more of a glossy/wet finish!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Strothow said:


> Is it a noticable difference between something such as SRP then? Just ordered some, looking for a bit more of a glossy/wet finish!


i would say if applied by hand no difference, by machine a PB BH is slightly better. Its also much nicer to work with and doesnt stain trim and get dust everywhere like SRP


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Give it a try, see what happens  Its worth it to not have residue and bloody dust everywhere! :wall:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

big ben said:


> i would say if applied by hand no difference, by machine a PB BH is slightly better. Its also much nicer to work with and doesnt stain trim and get dust everywhere like SRP


Agreed. I have done a few cars using BH with a machine and the difference is big compared by application by hand.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

Right just need a machine and pads, what would peeps suggest pad wise??


----------



## truss (May 4, 2009)

a finishing pad. the stuff is awesome by machine, although i feel like im cheating on it as ive just ordered a sample of prima amigo!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I used 3m blue finishing pad by DA for great results on a dark blue/purple car.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

I only recently started using the machine purely because after a full valet, the last thing you want to do after 4-5hrs of back aching work is apply and buff off a product 

So I cheated, but I will always apply by machine now. Its fantastic. Its made all my other sealants redundant now. Bar Red mist  which is lovely smelling and easy to apply.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's not a sealent though.

Oh and I found it easier by machine i'm not into hand application with glazes and polishes.


----------



## WillyWortel19 (Aug 18, 2008)

Do I have to use a pre wax cleaner before using blackhole with DA polisher?


----------



## deanyboy (Aug 7, 2010)

Has anyone used black hole followed by Bilt Hamber Auto Balm? Any good?

Dean


----------

